# Something wrong with my cats mouth...any ideas?



## cmccaslin249 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a Siamese mix that is almost a year old. She recently got pregnant.The top inside part of her lip was red and swollen, after 2 days it went away so i did nothing about it. A few days later (today) it came back but not a swollen, but instead it had spread to the left side of her upper mouth on the outside of her teeth and is white/yellow and red along the outside part. We have had alot of bees outside my apartment and they randomly come inside sometimes so it could be that. I really want to make sure she is ok. I want to take her to the vet I usually go to but the vet I go to is about 3 hours away from where I live. I rather find out that it is something not to worry about or find out it is a bee sting than drive 3 hours and find out that it is just a bee sting. There are pictures below of her mouth if you need a visual to help me out. Please help.

This is the picture with the outside of her mouth is a little red.










If you look on the right side of the picture inside her mouth you can see something does not look right


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I don't have any idea what that is, maybe others will. But...I suggest that this is a good reason to find a vet closer to your home. With a pregnant cat, she may get into trouble delivering and you may not have 3 hours to get her help. Seeing a vet with this current issue will help you to see if you find one you like in case they're needed later.


----------



## cmccaslin249 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in the process of finding a new vet, but this is just a lay over until i do. I'm just trying to find the right one!


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi there, my kitty Monty had a swollen bottom lip a few weeks ago. This is what is known as a rodent ulcer...it seems it's quite common in cats (especially young ones).

The vet told me no one really knows what the cause is, but it might be an allergic reaction to something. If you have plastic dishes, it's advised to change these due to the oil build up from food which might be one cause.

The vet gave Monty a cortisone shot and the swelling has almost gone now.

Of course, I can't diagnose your cat but this might just be what it is


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's what I was going to suggest, too. You might want to try researching that online to see if it fits your circumstances. It's hard to tell from a picture.


----------



## cmccaslin249 (Mar 19, 2009)

ok i looked at it online and i think that is what it is...thanks for the help!...I am still looking for a good vet and i think i found one. Is this something that needs to be rushed to the vet?...or is it best to find a really good vet first?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, it's not going to kill your cat, but it's probably uncomfortable. As it progresses, it destroys tissues in the mouth and gums, which can result in complications and disfiguration. Catching it early is good. Here's a couple links:

http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/eulcer.html
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_eo ... uloma.html


----------



## cmccaslin249 (Mar 19, 2009)

ok...I will take a look at the links you put up. I figure I would take my cat to my regular vet for this and get all her paper work she has and take it to a vet that is closer to me. Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The following link is from University of Georgia in Athens, GA. It is a clinical study of Eosinophilic Granuloma in felines. It describes the various examples shown and discusses presentation, diagnosis, treatment and prognosis.

Please scroll down to the 3rd photo. It looks very much like your kitty's photos.
http://www.vet.uga.edu/vpp/clerk/Starnes/index.php


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

HEY, sorry to hear about your cat's issue. It looks like a gum/tooth disease but I dunno for sure.


----------

